
Things are looking up for Google Glass - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2013/04/30/things-are-looking-up-for-google-glass/
======
gwgarry
there will be some room for google glass. it won't change society but it may
make a very useful toy in front of your existing computer(s). i expect
everyone to have an eyepiece, a tablet, and an android phone in the next three
years.

